# Daytona OceanWalk between June 22- July 20



## Violeta (May 19, 2019)

Hi. 
Looking for Wyndham Daytona Ocean Walk for a week anytime between June 22 to July 20. Ideally would be to have 3bedroom, but 1 or 2 bedrooms will work as well. If you have something to offer please do so. Even if it is literally last second.

Thank you!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OldGuy (May 19, 2019)

I looked at RCI Extra Vacations, like I did yesterday for the person looking for something on the upper righthand FL coast, and there is nothing.


----------



## Violeta (May 30, 2019)

OldGuy said:


> I looked at RCI Extra Vacations, like I did yesterday for the person looking for something on the upper righthand FL coast, and there is nothing.


Thank you for your time!!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Violeta (May 30, 2019)

Violeta said:


> Hi.
> Looking for Wyndham Daytona Ocean Walk for a week anytime between June 22 to July 20. Ideally would be to have 3bedroom, but 1 or 2 bedrooms will work as well. If you have something to offer please do so. Even if it is literally last second.
> 
> Thank you!
> ...


Still looking...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OldGuy (May 31, 2019)

Violeta said:


> Thank you for your time!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



de nada



still nuttin'


----------



## DRIless (May 31, 2019)

*Daytona Beach Regency*  1BR4  Sunday check-ins  16 June through LMR limits  $800
(sorry, no 4th of July week available)


----------



## Violeta (Jun 2, 2019)

DRIless said:


> *Daytona Beach Regency*  1BR4  Sunday check-ins  16 June through LMR limits  $800
> (sorry, no 4th of July week available)


Have family who comes over june 22 from Europe. Wanna take them on a trip.. so really want something between june 22- july 20 in Daytona Beach Oceanwalk...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DRIless (Jun 2, 2019)

DRIless said:


> *Daytona Beach Regency*  1BR4  Sunday check-ins  16 June through LMR limits  $800
> (sorry, no 4th of July week available)





Violeta said:


> Have family who comes over june 22 from Europe. Wanna take them on a trip.. so really want something between june 22- july 20 in Daytona Beach Oceanwalk...Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



I certainly hope you get exactly what you want in your last minute request, when you want it, the size you prefer, and for the price that you want it, it'd be a wonderful world.

I offered you another beachfront resort in Daytona Beach for the weeks of 23 June, 7 July, and 14 July.

Good luck!


----------



## OldGuy (Jun 4, 2019)

I remember when we went to Daytona Beach and Ormond Beach and New Smyrna Beach, and stayed in the resorts of the day, and then they built OceanWalk, and we were like WOW!


----------



## Violeta (Jun 4, 2019)

OldGuy said:


> I remember when we went to Daytona Beach and Ormond Beach and New Smyrna Beach, and stayed in the resorts of the day, and then they built OceanWalk, and we were like WOW!


Great place for kids...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OldGuy (Jun 4, 2019)

Years ago we used to do a show in January at the Ocean Center, almost across the street, and I remember when OceanWalk went up.


----------



## Violeta (Jun 4, 2019)

I think I got a rental after couple stressful days,thinking that paid for something that I will not get. That was first ever. But learned my lesson, read tons of good articles, so next time I will be better prepared.. 
Found July 6-13 in Oceanwalk. Would love to find a week before or after even somewhere around, but I can see that's impossible...
Thank you all for your help!


----------



## jules54 (Jun 5, 2019)

No impossible what size condo must you have? Most likely the week following.

Please post what happened with your first purchase that went young. Tuggers need to know who is not to be relied on to provide what they offer.


----------



## mary ann (Jun 6, 2019)

Violeta said:


> Hi.
> Looking for Wyndham Daytona Ocean Walk for a week anytime between June 22 to July 20. Ideally would be to have 3bedroom, but 1 or 2 bedrooms will work as well. If you have something to offer please do so. Even if it is literally last second.
> 
> Thank you!
> ...


----------



## Violeta (Jun 6, 2019)

jules54 said:


> No impossible what size condo must you have? Most likely the week following.
> 
> Please post what happened with your first purchase that went young. Tuggers need to know who is not to be relied on to provide what they offer.


I got the July 6-13...hopefully...

Usually when I buy, after I pay, people put me as member, and I get email from Wyndham. This time I got nothing for a few days, was very worried. Got email with his reservation and he changed it into my name, but when you press view in browser I see that its not my name...
Finally, one day he explained in his email that Wyndham system is messed up, he put my name with his email so thats why I did not get email myself. . Finally after few days got a screenshot from mywyndham.com and my name was confirmed by Wyndham. I was very worried, thought that I got scammed. I hope that my name will stay on reservation like it should.
I did liked the advice here in one of the forums- dont buy , dont pay if you have doubts. This was it buthope it will work out. Will update in July if everything was OK...

So looking for 1 more week before or after July 6-13. 2bd would be perfect, 3 would be like heaven, 1bd would work out also...

Thank you all !!!


----------

